# Regelanpassung wegen fehlerhaften Links



## PhoenixDH (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist bei einem Blick in meine Google Webmaster Tools aufgefallen das zahlreiche folgender Links in der Art hier gecrawelt werden:
http://www.XXX.de/Forum/.../Forum/topic-t1981.html
http://www.XXX.de/Forum/http://www.XXX.de/Forum/topic-t14266.html

Ich habe keine Ahnung wo diese Links herkommen, ich seit Tagen damit beschäftigt es herauszufinden, aber leider nichts zu machen.

Jetzt habe ich mir gedacht ich könnte das ganze etwas eindämmen durch anpassung meiner .htaccess bzw. mod_rewrite Regeln die momentan so aussehen.
Die .htaccess liegt in folgendem Verzeichnis: http://www.XXX.de/Forum/

Auszug ...

```
RewriteEngine On

RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.XXX\.de$ [NC]
RewriteRule (.*)$ http://www.XXX.de/Forum/$1 [L,R=301]

# Kategorien
RewriteRule ^.+-c([0-9]+).html$ index.php?c=$1 [L]

# User
RewriteRule ^.+-u([0-9]+).html$ profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=$1 [L]

# Forum
RewriteRule ^.+-f([0-9]+).html$ viewforum.php?f=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^.+-f([0-9]+)-s([0-9]+).html$ viewforum.php?f=$1&start=$2 [L]
RewriteRule ^.+-f([0-9]+)-p([0-9]+)-s([0-9]+).html$ viewforum.php?f=$1&topicdays=$2&start=$3 [L]
RewriteRule ^.+-f([0-9]+)-p([0-9]+).html$ viewforum.php?f=$1&topicdays=$2 [L]
...
```

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist die Regel so flexibel das er einfach vor dem Kriterium alles akzeptiert.
Die Frage ist, kann ich das so anpassen das eine gewisse Syntax eingehalten werden muss?
Es darf z.B. kein zusätzlicher / mehr vorkommen?

Oder macht meine Denke gar keinen Sinn?

Dank euch!


----------

